# Trunk leak on 99 Altima



## danc (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought a 99 Altima in the summer and have had a trunk leak problem from the start. I thought water was getting in around the lock but that wasn't it.
Has anyone else had this problem? It's drivin' me nuts!


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

danc said:


> I bought a 99 Altima in the summer and have had a trunk leak problem from the start. I thought water was getting in around the lock but that wasn't it.
> Has anyone else had this problem? It's drivin' me nuts!



Not with this car in general but with other nissans. More than likely the truck is just sitting up too high. You can adjust the height of the trunk via the lock mechanism. On the car where the trunk latch is you will notice three 10mm bolts. Loosen all of these but do not remove them, you should be able to put someone in the trunk with a flashlight and close the trunk. Press down on the trunk and bit, have the person look around and see if they see any daylight. If not have them tighten down the three bolts and let them out. If they do see daylight, then you have a bad trunk seal and may want to go get some generic weather seal from a Autozone, checkers or whatever you may have.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jmandeville (Dec 5, 2005)

*trunk leak*

This is my first post. I have a 1994 Altima with 249 Kmiles. It's been a good little workhorse but lately I have also had leaky trunk issues. So tonight, I pulled all the carpet on the sidewall inside the trunk area and I found a big hole. 

Apparently, the cause is where the filler & vent pipes for the gas tank create an area where dirt and mud can accumulate between these pipe and the inner part of the rear left fender wall which is really part of the trunk cavity.



Over time, this mud holds all the moisture and corrodes this area. At first, I was guessing it might be the trunk seal, but I'll start by patching this hole first.

Let me know if you guys find a similar problem.

Jack


----------

